# Hgh mixed with sodium chloride water, sustainability?



## RockNrolla (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi guys. I've got some gh yesterday. Didn't get any water, and can't get a hold of bac water since I don't know anyone selling it in my country. 

After some reading I bought drop it, some eyedrops with 0.9% sodium chloride.

I've prefilled the syringe with 5 shots at a time with this and stored it in the refrigerator, should this be okay or will the growth be damaged and useless after a couple of days?

Everyone on the damned Internet is saying different things when i tried to Google it, so reaching out in here in hope for some knowledge!

Be well
//RockN


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2016)

Huh, never heard nothing like that, but then I don't get out much.


----------



## sciroxx (Sep 23, 2016)

Never inject such !!!! this is NOT injection grade !!! this is sterile compound but NOT injection grade !!!

I may take now water and sterilize it ! it'll still contain toxons and pyrogens which have to be removed carefully by other filtering processes which standarized it to be safe for injection !!! 

NO NO NO - use ONLY water for ninjection or bacteriostatic water for injection


----------



## GotClen (Sep 23, 2016)

Better keep reading.  Google bac water and find it in your country.
What country do you reside?  I would WAIT on using your gh till you get
the correct water.  Google Making water for sub Q injection.  Maybe there is something
safer for you to do.
G




RockNrolla said:


> Hi guys. I've got some gh yesterday. Didn't get any water, and can't get a hold of bac water since I don't know anyone selling it in my country.
> 
> After some reading I bought drop it, some eyedrops with 0.9% sodium chloride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2016)

sterile water will degrade your gh..you are correct. If you cant find bac water than take the sterile water and mix some benzy alcohol in it....there is a thread here on how to do that. But I am guessing if you cant find bac water than you probably cant find benzy alcohol lol

but who the hell cant find bac water? Its widely used for injection purposes and I don't see how it could ever be illegal


----------

